# SUPERSIZE ME Bodybuilding Style



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

When I last bulked I used a lot of junk food (mainly domino's) and gained some good size. So that got me thinking how well a bulk consisting of nearly all junk restaurant, fast food type meals would go.

This is how my last bulk went.










For my new bulk I plan to have fast food type meals at least 3 times per day and will run for 2 months.

Starting weight is 95kg 210lbs in the am.

Fasted blood sugar levels are 5.4

I will also be using the following supplements

Reflex instant whey (2 top up low protein meals)

Reflex instant mass (2 have as extra cals between meals)

ON casein (for night time)

Scivation Xtend (intra workout)

Multi vitamin and glucosamine @ 2g per day

Here is how I look now









I do have a very fast metabolism so I wouldn't try this yourself.

Goals are to add around 5kg in weight 3kg of which muscle, I don't wont to add any fat but know I will gain water.

I will post regular updates with pictures and plan to do a video every few weeks so you can get a better idea of whats happening.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

03/December/2012

Meatball marinara sub










Mcdonalds christmas burger thing and a double cheeseburger










2 brunch burgers (over 3000 cals)










Also had 2 weight gain shakes, felt very full today.


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

fair bit of size added between the two shots at the top, whats with the newspaper may i ask? :tongue:

How do you afford takeaway 3x a day :confused1:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Assume newspaper is simply to show the dates as proof the timeframe is genuine.

First saw this over on TM jstar been looking forward to you starting it.Hope it goes well,I'd end up like Michelin man eating like that!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

pYp3s said:


> fair bit of size added between the two shots at the top, whats with the newspaper may i ask? :tongue:
> 
> How do you afford takeaway 3x a day :confused1:


just 2 prove dates as the bulk was for a comp, I have saved up a bit for all the food, just not trying to think how much it will all cost when eating more lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

is this going to be a journal....if so ... SUBBED u r one of the most consistent on here u beast lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> is this going to be a journal....if so ... SUBBED u r one of the most consistent on here u beast lol


Yes its a journal , its either going to be awesome or the biggest mistake I ever made lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed! Looking forward to the results, could be messy...


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Yesterdays training was chest.

Incline bench

Bar 20

60kg 12

100kg 12

140kg 308lbs 10 working set

100kg 20 pump sets

60kg 30 '' ''

Pec dec

40kg 12

65kg 12

80kg 10

102.5kg 8

Kept things nice and simple


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

In for the food porn :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jesus mate looking much bigger at the minute than last time I saw you. Mental you gain like that on ****e food. Makes me kind of hate you lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Jesus mate looking much bigger at the minute than last time I saw you. Mental you gain like that on ****e food. Makes me kind of hate you lol.


ha ha thanks , I might turn into a fat mess after this


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

few questions..

how will u be monitoring your general health? (cant be great for u lol)

Are you monitoring cals or macros at all?

How much will you be relying on shakes, protein wise?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> few questions..
> 
> how will u be monitoring your general health? (cant be great for u lol)
> 
> ...


I was going to check cholesterol but decided against it as taking stuff atm that affects it. gona do blood pressure (getting one this week)

I will write down macros for some days but not all, will def do it on days when had interesting food or just eaten loads.

I am just having shakes as extra cals really as its easy to have drinks, if a meal is very carb high and low protein though I will have a shake to top it up.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

how tall r u, u look heavier than 95kg


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

A bit off topic, but what does the tattoo of the gun on your chest mean?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> how tall r u, u look heavier than 95kg


5ft 9''


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Skinny Guy said:


> A bit off topic, but what does the tattoo of the gun on your chest mean?


ha ha nothing just wanted 1


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Brilliant mate. Will follow this one. You are massive already so will be a mint read. @liam0810, think you have some competition on the junk food eating now mate!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Supps I will be using, forgot to mention digestive enzymes in 1st post.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Had a weight gain shake when I woke up and just had subway


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Love reflex instant mass, especially in strawberry!

What digestive enzymes do you use?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Love reflex instant mass, especially in strawberry!
> 
> What digestive enzymes do you use?


just Holland and barret ones


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Will your diet just consist of fast food or what you'd class as junk food or will you be adding in fruit & veg? I don't mind subway but i bet the salt content is high from other fast foods.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

you was a big lad when u used to be at gymll fix it you mus be a fcukin unit now jay, how you finding those digestive enzymes? think i need some for bit extra help, interesting idea, using any gear?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

1010AD said:


> Will your diet just consist of fast food or what you'd class as junk food or will you be adding in fruit & veg? I don't mind subway but i bet the salt content is high from other fast foods.


I will be having pub meals and all you can eat stuff from restaurants , I watched a documentary on fast food and it said subway had the highest from all main fast food chains.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> I will be having pub meals and all you can eat stuff from restaurants , I watched a documentary on fast food and it said subway had the highest from all main fast food chains.


Wow seriously subway looks so healthy and it should be coz the chain was started of by two doctors that needed a fast good place coz of there with but didn't like all the burger places, so i heard


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Brilliant mate. Will follow this one. You are massive already so will be a mint read. @liam0810, think you have some competition on the junk food eating now mate!


I think you are right mate! he's taking it to a new level!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

subbed, looks awesome... great frame (fcuking U N I T  and certainly something I'll be aspiring to next year.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Man you are a BEAST !


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

cudsyaj said:


> subbed, looks awesome... great frame (fcuking U N I T  and certainly something I'll be aspiring to next year.





reza85 said:


> Man you are a BEAST !


cheers guys


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Why eat take aways, when you can do your own "junkfood" at home fairly less pricey?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Why eat take aways, when you can do your own "junkfood" at home fairly less pricey?


am lazy


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> When I last bulked I used a lot of junk food (mainly domino's) and gained some good size. So that got me thinking how well a bulk consisting of nearly all junk restaurant, fast food type meals would go.
> 
> This is how my last bulk went.
> 
> ...


a mean this in the nicest possible way mate, but that's fvcking bollocks how u get ton eat all that crap and have a pretty dam good figure !!!

there is a lad at work like that he has kebabs n sh!t every day and has packed on some decent size in 6 month and actually lost body fat.

were as i have to track,count, and monitor every little thing i eat and be pretty much 100% strict to see any results 

but i am going to sub this to see the results lol good luck mate am not green with envy by the way :whistling:


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Daggaz said:


> a mean this in the nicest possible way mate, but that's fvcking bollocks how u get ton eat all that crap and have a pretty dam good figure !!!
> 
> there is a lad at work like that he has kebabs n sh!t every day and has packed on some decent size in 6 month and actually lost body fat.
> 
> ...


I didn't want to break out the jealousy bat quite yet but I'm the same... so much as look at a pizza, burger or Krispy doughnut and I get fat!! Have to track all my macros even on AAS


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Pic of the shakes am having each day


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

jstarcarr said:


> just Holland and barret ones


do you feel they make a difrence mate? also great pre and pow bulk pics in your 1st post :thumb: what was your cycle and cycle length for that , and what aas this time round?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i like the subway hot beef melt 1ft + coke £5 deal for my sunday dinner :thumb:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

good luck with heart disease


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

stone14 said:


> do you feel they make a difrence mate? also great pre and pow bulk pics in your 1st post :thumb: what was your cycle and cycle length for that , and what aas this time round?


yes they make a difference when having lots of food, will pm u.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

dinner


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I actually hate you! Good genetics havin' mother****er! If I even sniff a mcdonalds or a subway I put on 6lbs of fat! good luck haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> Pic of the shakes am having each day


mmmmmmm gravy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DoubleXL- said:


> I actually hate you! Good genetics havin' mother****er! If I even sniff a mcdonalds or a subway I put on 6lbs of fat! good luck haha


You have this disorder-, lietoyourselfitis its a well known side effect that people with this disorder put a stone on just from looking at a cream cake. Its mostly common in fat women.


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

those brunch burgers are the daddy. often go through a couple of them!  interesting to see how this goes, when i bulk i pretty much just eat as much as i can, which is quite a lot. i have a fast metabolism aswell so i'm one of the few like yourself that can get away with it. Although everyone keeps telling me it'll catch up with me eventually,

good luck,


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Last nights tea

Ground beef chicken peppers mushrooms with ring of fire stuffed crust.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

what do you have for breakfast ????


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

1010AD said:


> what do you have for breakfast ????


at the moment a weight gain shake


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

had weight gain when woke up and just having these now, 14oz Aberdeen angus and cheesecake


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm hungry, thanks.

Keeping an eye on this thread! Good luck dude.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Subbed 

Still training at Milky's gym mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL u r relentless with the pics!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Subbed
> 
> Still training at Milky's gym mate?


yes its a really good gym


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> yes its a really good gym


I know mate, really is a smart place with good kit!

Trained with Milky, Dave and Flinty in there


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Last nights food was beef bacon peppers chicken with garlic herb cheese crust










double burger from kebab shop










Also had 3 weightgain shakes, 8 cadbury turkish delight bars and a casein shake.

Hopefully all the ice will clear off the roads so can start going different places not just ones next 2 my house.

Going shopping for blood pressure monitor today.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Man, i am well jealous at all this junk food! LMAO

Looking like a unit mate, good work!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

you look like brock lesnar's retarded brother.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

lxm said:


> you look like brock lesnar's retarded brother.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Man you're one lucky batard. Love the updates with pictures of your food. Keep it up!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

jstarcarr said:


> yes they make a difference when having lots of food, will pm u.


cool mate is it to help digestion in general or for your WPC powders?

what they called think i will get some myself.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

only ate 2 bags of fries, they was nasty anyway










Went in loads of pharmacy's for blood pressure monitor and all the cuff sizes was 22-32cm wtf .

Gona have to get one from the internet.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> only ate 2 bags of fries, they was nasty anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a whole family feast to yourself?

Good effort


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

stone14 said:


> cool mate is it to help digestion in general or for your WPC powders?
> 
> what they called think i will get some myself.


I use them when having shakes and when having really large meals , they the Holland and barret ones zygest.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Is that a whole family feast to yourself?
> 
> Good effort


was just an 8 piece bucket


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh is that all :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Subbed. If i get a KFC I have to take it home and put the chips in the oven for a bit they are vile arent they.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Subbed. If i get a KFC I have to take it home and put the chips in the oven for a bit they are vile arent they.


Yes , worst fast food chips I have ever had.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol finally a diet worth following! sub'd....should be interesting, must be costing a bomb tho :lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Subbed. that is all


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Got a blood pressure monitor from the little chemist near me and with an xl cuff










Will do it later on this evening when got some batteries


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

where the fuks the gear list lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Fish & chips for tea


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Are you doing this bulk with no aas?

Lovin all the food pics man lol.


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

No ketchup? :whistling:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Blood pressure readings

177/64 first reading

159/77 second reading


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> Are you doing this bulk with no aas?
> 
> Lovin all the food pics man lol.


 no using gear can pm if you want


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

How you feeling energy and mood wise mate? I'd feel pretty shìt eating all that everyday lol suppose you'd get used to it?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> How you feeling energy and mood wise mate? I'd feel pretty shìt eating all that everyday lol suppose you'd get used to it?


You watched super size me? the guy on that started to feel awful all the time.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> How you feeling energy and mood wise mate? I'd feel pretty shìt eating all that everyday lol suppose you'd get used to it?


feel really good and seem to have more energy at the moment


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> no using gear can pm if you want


It's okay mate, i was just wondering as i dont think it says lol.

Great work though! Although it must cost you a small fortune with the take outs :laugh:


----------



## winstan (Oct 20, 2012)

subbed cos its making me hungry good luck, jealous!!!!!! you lean mean fat burning machine


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kingdale said:


> You watched super size me? the guy on that started to feel awful all the time.


yeah..cos that wasnt hyped up much for entertainment, would have been a crap show if after doing that he was like "nope, im fine, crack on people. mcdonalds is allllll goood"


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah..cos that wasnt hyped up much for entertainment, would have been a crap show if after doing that he was like "nope, im fine, crack on people. mcdonalds is allllll goood"


was probably over hyped but i imagine you wouldnt feel 100% eating rubbish constantly for a long period of time.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kingdale said:


> was probably over hyped but i imagine you wouldnt feel 100% eating rubbish constantly for a long period of time.


when you break it down, its not really that rubbish. Bit to high on the sodium side, but for someone doing hard training, drinking a shi.t load of fluids and sweating lots, is an increase in the RDA of salt a bad thing???


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> when you break it down, its not really that rubbish. Bit to high on the sodium side, but for someone doing hard training, drinking a shi.t load of fluids and sweating lots, is an increase in the RDA of salt a bad thing???


not too sure i imagine even people who dont eat total rubbish but are eating 4k calories+ will end up going over the RDA for salt. Isnt it only like 6g the allowance?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

aware


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> when you break it down, its not really that rubbish. Bit to high on the sodium side, but for someone doing hard training, drinking a shi.t load of fluids and sweating lots, is an increase in the RDA of salt a bad thing???


I agree, especially the chain type places as most of them are on a mission to be as 'healthy' as possible, it's good for business.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Blood pressure was 160/95 this morning gona see if I can get this lower


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> Blood pressure was 160/95 this morning gona see if I can get this lower


How do you go about bringing your blood pressure down


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

1010AD said:


> How do you go about bringing your blood pressure down


 celery extract and some cardio and prob not have as much chips


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> only ate 2 bags of fries, they was nasty anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the gravy???

This is the best journal ever.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


> Where's the gravy???
> 
> This is the best journal ever.


Never really been kfc so didnt know u could get gravy , that would of been better.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

The KFC gravy puts everything else to shame, it's fcking amazing. Makes me scoff all the chips put it that way.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

you taking all your blood pressure readings at same time mate? obvi been toilet first and relaxed the arm, i usually do around 3 tests in the space of 10mins for an average


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

zack amin said:


> you taking all your blood pressure readings at same time mate? obvi been toilet first and relaxed the arm, i usually do around 3 tests in the space of 10mins for an average


I did last night and did 3 in 5 mins


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> Never really been kfc so didnt know u could get gravy , that would of been better.


fuc.k the gravey, corn on the cob drenched in butter ftw!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> The KFC gravy puts everything else to shame, it's fcking amazing. Makes me scoff all the chips put it that way.


^^This

It should be compulsary to get a chicken gravy with youtr KFC :drool:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> celery extract and some cardio and prob not have as much chips


I hear 2 bananas a day can help control it too


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

KFC chips are sh1te


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Dominos time yeah buddy time to get ''FAT'',,,,,, I mean huge and ripped.

waiting for my pizza










Ring of fire stuffed crust with bacon meatballs chicken and ground beef and some mini pancakes










Getting fat time


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

can see some sag to that tit and also at least 3 tyres forming...you fat c.unt!


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

if i ate like that id be a real fat C"£T ha


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> can see some sag to that tit and also at least 3 tyres forming...you fat c.unt!


its my top its baggy


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> its my top its baggy


 :lol: ..i know jay. you cant get fat in a few days.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Can we get a close up shot of the mini pancakes mate? :drool:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fat said:


> Can we get a close up shot of the mini pancakes mate? :drool:


you dirty bastard!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Fat said:


> Can we get a close up shot of the mini pancakes mate? :drool:


They in my belly lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

What a thread! Subbed!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

have made great progress mate......but i actually am praying that you fail miserably, I just can't accept that you can get into great shape living off Subway and McDonalds. Feel like a complete tosser eating as clean as i can.....i'd ****in kill for a big mac! LOL


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

As long as a person can burn off the right amount of calories then it is possible to eat anything and stay in shape.


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Interesting journal this mate goes against all the eat clean brigade so will see what happens.....I strongly feel if I ate like this I would be a fat mess though!

Impressive physique.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hell of a thread mate, definitely be checking this daily just for the pics of the Dominos :thumbup1:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

lamb dona and onion kebab


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Gym session

Squats bar 12

60kg 12

100kg 10

140kg 10

180kg (397lbs) 10 (heard a loud rip on second rep but carried on hoping it wasn't my pants as there was a girl behind me lol)

140kg 12 (all deep reps)

Lying leg curls

45kg 12

60kg 12

80kg 12

90kg 10

100kg 7

Seated leg curls

90lbs 20

90lbs 20

90lbs 20

Seated calf raises

50kg 20

50kg 20

50kg 20

50kg 19

5 mins jacob ladder (stopped after 2min 20 as died then carried on lol)

went home and had a look what had ripped and it was my boxers, guess am getting fat lol.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

G-string it is next time but please no pictures


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Have u bothered doing any food shopping? Lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

so jealous of this mate. Don't think I could afford all that dominoes though!


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

lol the incredible hulk all u need now is a green ass (picture above).


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok last night I got up and was on the toilet for about 20mins and also had slight headache.

Will be stopping drinking coffee from today so hopefully this will help with blood pressure 2.


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Are you keeping track of how much this is costing you? You have some balls to try it lol.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

rsooty said:


> Are you keeping track of how much this is costing you? You have some balls to try it lol.


Not really as it will be costing a fortune , hopefully I add some size and it will all be worth it.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Are you doing this for every meal, every day? And if so how long? I love fast food, but think I would get sick of it after eating it all day!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Cutandjacked said:


> Are you doing this for every meal, every day? And if so how long? I love fast food, but think I would get sick of it after eating it all day!


 minimum 3 meals a day and for 2 month but maybe longer, am also having 3 weightgain shakes a day.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Blood pressure today was 171/88

so diastolic is down and systolic is up from yesterday.

So my 5 mins cardio was a waste :lol:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Off 2 yum yums Chinese all you can eat restaurant , should be good they better have plenty of food out ready for me.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> Off 2 yum yums Chinese all you can eat restaurant , should be good they better have plenty of food out ready for me.


Yum Yums is one of the best all you can eats in manchester. There's an all you can eat where jumping jaks used to be on Portland St which is supposed to be good as well. Think its called Topps


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Have you worked out any macros for a day yet? A dominos is 2500 cals alone I think??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Have you worked out any macros for a day yet? A dominos is 2500 cals alone I think??


haha :lol:

yeah im sure jay is sat in the restaurant toting it all up on a notepad...working out if he can have some dessert or not lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

180x10 squats is impressive mate!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Legend

That is all.

I'd love to see the staff seeing this massive **** coming in every night and ploughing down the dirtiest calorific meal while they sit there and ponder why they still have mincy ****** arms and a pot gut eating the same stuff


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

you getting your healthy fats in? probs help with the blood pressure


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Subbed 

Not jealous, honest :whistling:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

zack amin said:


> you getting your healthy fats in? probs help with the blood pressure


A few in tablet form.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

all i can say is how the fudge ha


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok today was a disaster, yum yums has closed down so on 2 another place and they didn't have hot food left

then the next place was fully booked so just ended up in weatherspoons , there is one of these next 2 my house so didn't really need 2 come so far.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Dominos again , ring of fire stuffed crust , meatballs chicken and tandori chicken and french mustard


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> Dominos again , ring of fire stuffed crust , meatballs chicken and tandori chicken and french mustard


Looks pretty damn good mate. What's for pudding?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'm loving this! I've been eating way too clean for my metabolism and every bloody website and forum puts it into your head that eating dirty is the worst thing in the world. Kudos that man... in fact... reps!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

This is great! I've got to give this a try one day!

Subbed!

PS if you struggle to bring BP down I have loads of meds spare!

Good luck mate


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> This is great! I've got to give this a try one day!
> 
> Subbed!
> 
> ...


I have some but will only use as last resort


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

MF88 said:


> Looks pretty damn good mate. What's for pudding?


might go get a tub of ben and jerrys now


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> might go get a tub of ben and jerrys now


I'm just digging in to a tub of Chocolate Fudge Brownie now, won't be having the whole tub like yourself though.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

some ice cream for dessert now


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Just read the 1st page and im fcuking starving now! My main concern with this would be the amount of sodium. Good luck though mate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> some ice cream for dessert now


karamel sutra core would be my weapon of choice lol


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> some ice cream for dessert now




Turns out I could finish the whole tub :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MF88 said:


> View attachment 103553
> 
> 
> Turns out I could finish the whole tub :thumbup1:


its rude not to


----------



## gymfreak786 (Dec 2, 2011)

This is awesome!

but having so much junk and takeaways would eventualy be detrimental to ones health.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure if it's already been asked... But how much is this costing you? Lol looks awesome though


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> Not sure if it's already been asked... But how much is this costing you? Lol looks awesome though


About £25-£35 I think, not really sure.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> About £25-£35 I think, not really sure.


Day?!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> Day?!


yes lol


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> its rude not to


I don't regret it one bit. I don't know how the hell OP is gonna put a tub away after all he's had already, he's a bloody eating machine.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

MF88 said:


> I don't regret it one bit. I don't know how the hell OP is gonna put a tub away after all he's had already, he's a bloody eating machine.


 I left 2 spoonfulls , could of forced them down but got 1 more meal 2 go and a shake.


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

I hope Santa brings me your metabolism for Christmas. I want a pizza


----------



## gymfreak786 (Dec 2, 2011)

I dont know why but this thread makes me want to stuff my face with junk food! maybe it because OP looks so good hah


----------



## goodison1972 (Mar 18, 2012)

interesting thread :thumb:


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

I sense many on here will be busting open there macros after this


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sku11fk said:


> I sense many on here will be busting open there macros after this


And it'll end in tears for most lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I wouldn't advice it


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> I wouldn't advice it


I do :lol:

this is pretty similar to how I'm eating on this cycle, I eat out or have takeaway atleast once per day. Donalds, pizza, kebab, curry, kfc.. I'm also doing £30 a day on food lol. so far I'm up 19lb in just over 8 weeks with only a 1% increase in bf. it's the only way to eat imo


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I do :lol:
> 
> this is pretty similar to how I'm eating on this cycle, I eat out or have takeaway atleast once per day. Donalds, pizza, kebab, curry, kfc.. I'm also doing £30 a day on food lol. so far I'm up 19lb in just over 8 weeks with only a 1% increase in bf. it's the only way to eat imo


same mate, i enjoy eating and i dont put on much like jay of excess fat, so fcuk it lol take away atleast once a day if not twice, god help me if i get my hand on a few packs of haribos


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Why dont you get some place sponsor you and give you free food?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Fcuk it... Where's the take away menu's :whistling:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> Why dont you get some place sponsor you and give you free food?


ha ha I get discount at dominos


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> ha ha I get discount at dominos


shud be free wiv all the advertisin u doin for them lols

but dont u be just dyin fro fresh fruit and veg after all that fried stuff?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> shud be free wiv all the advertisin u doin for them lols
> 
> but dont u be just dyin fro fresh fruit and veg after all that fried stuff?


ha ha I know, not really , might start having some fruit juice in morning though


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

You doing much cardio mate :laugh:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> You doing much cardio mate :laugh:


I did 5mins the other day and nearly died, will keep at it though lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> ha ha I know, not really , might start having some fruit juice in morning though


well make sure and brush and floss your teeth realllllly well all that crap be bad for them lol

but ur piccies luk well gud


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> well make sure and brush and floss your teeth realllllly well all that crap be bad for them lol
> 
> but ur piccies luk well gud


I will and thanks


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

This is the way it was done in the 80's/90's seen monsters built this way...


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

cba going out for last meal so its a weightgain shake and some cake


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

Wooow mannn what can i say, to be honest i can.still keep pretty lean if i hate half of that tasty fried foods but i keep away due to blood pressure issies and cholestral as gear doesnt help either.

Any first of all pm me ur meds as im interested, esp if like me year round lol..

Even though u say u dont wanna check your cholestral id say still get it done even if its private even once every 2 weeks, high cholestral is not a good thing, as im sure you know

How much clean water are you drinking?

Carry on mate but just keep getting urself checked like proper bloods done, and do not let that salt dehydrate you..

All the best and enjoy


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

Ps look very very well


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

delhibuilder said:


> Wooow mannn what can i say, to be honest i can.still keep pretty lean if i hate half of that tasty fried foods but i keep away due to blood pressure issies and cholestral as gear doesnt help either.
> 
> Any first of all pm me ur meds as im interested, esp if like me year round lol..
> 
> ...


will pm you pal

am prob drinking 2-3 litres of water on its own but also having lots of other drinks and water in shakes


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Off out now for breakfast , either subway or a fry-up


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Well Im subbed to this, until I start dieting then its a no-go area. Will be interested on seeing how things go, and looking great btw. :thumb:


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Porridge, big breakfast with black pudding, toast, pancakes strawberry's and maple syrup


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Well Im subbed to this, until I start dieting then its a no-go area. Will be interested on seeing how things go, and looking great btw. :thumb:


Thanks , hopefuly things dont go bad and I get fat lol


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> Porridge, big breakfast with black pudding, toast, pancakes strawberry's and maple syrup


Looks nice, I'm hungry now lol; where you go for that?!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Cutandjacked said:


> Looks nice, I'm hungry now lol; where you go for that?!


Morrisons, it was really nice


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Very jealous of your breakfast! 

Have you done anything like this before?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Very jealous of your breakfast!
> 
> Have you done anything like this before?


It was good especially the pancakes, on my last bulk I had dominos about once a day on average for about a month.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> It was good especially the pancakes, on my last bulk I had dominos about once a day on average for about a month.


I see, nice way to bulk I guess! Still havent had a dominoes, it was high on my post comp list but just never got round to having one........however, after reading in here, its back on my list so might get one next weekend.

What do you normally eat, everyday usual diet when not doing something like this?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Keeks said:


> I see, nice way to bulk I guess! Still havent had a dominoes, it was high on my post comp list but just never got round to having one........however, after reading in here, its back on my list so might get one next weekend.
> 
> What do you normally eat, everyday usual diet when not doing something like this?


I dont eat really clean normally just have whatever I like when I like, I dont normally have much fast food though.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

blood pressure today 144/69

Miles better than last 2 days


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> I dont eat really clean normally just have whatever I like when I like, I dont normally have much fast food though.


Well you've definatley built a good physique from it, goes to show how everyones different and how different people respond to things. Wish I was one of them though! :laugh:

Cant wait to see the end results!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> Porridge, big breakfast with black pudding, toast, pancakes strawberry's and maple syrup


Now that's what you call a breakfast and which Morrison is that from coz the one up in dukinfield looks nothing like that and i'm glad you didn't go for subways poor excuse of a breakfast coz a warmed up omellete isn't very appealing.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

1010AD said:


> Now that's what you call a breakfast and which Morrison is that from coz the one up in dukinfield looks nothing like that and i'm glad you didn't go for subways poor excuse of a breakfast coz a warmed up omellete isn't very appealing.


Heywood , the food there always seems good


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> Heywood , the food there always seems good


think I'l have to show my Morrisons what their breakfast should look like


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

@jstarcarr how old are you if you don't mind me asking. The reason I ask is because when I was in my late teens early 20's it didn't matter what I ate I never got fat. Tbh I am in my mid 30's now and its holding up pretty well but there are signs its slowing down a wee bit now. Fat aside I couldn't eat this dirty on cycle due to bp. And yes I am slightly jealous!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Andrewgenic said:


> @jstarcarr how old are you if you don't mind me asking. The reason I ask is because when I was in my late teens early 20's it didn't matter what I ate I never got fat. Tbh I am in my mid 30's now and its holding up pretty well but there are signs its slowing down a wee bit now. Fat aside I couldn't eat this dirty on cycle due to bp. And yes I am slightly jealous!


am 29 , 30 in 1 month so will still be doing this diet when I hit 30.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> am 29 , 30 in 1 month so will still be doing this diet when I hit 30.


Looking well mate.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> Porridge, big breakfast with black pudding, toast, pancakes strawberry's and maple syrup


do u eat on ur own?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> do u eat on ur own?


Yes lol , it gets embarrassing sometimes.

When I was in kfc eating a bucket of chicken everyone was staring at me and talking about man vs food lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Just got some mcdonald vouchers


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Just ask one of the staff for a privilege card that gives you a discount all the time on a few different thing. I take my son on Sundays to Mc D's and it was ones of the staff wiping tables that give me a card


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

1010AD said:


> Just ask one of the staff for a privilege card that gives you a discount all the time on a few different thing. I take my son on Sundays to Mc D's and it was ones of the staff wiping tables that give me a card


so I just need 2 mug someone who works at mc d's


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Heart attack time


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I might have to unsubscribe from this journal lol

Getting pretty jealous now, wasn't too bad over the weekend but I'm back on strict diet as of tomorrow :no:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> Heart attack time


that loooks fcukin mint, where you getting it? please tell me somewhere in rochdale


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

zack amin said:


> that loooks fcukin mint, where you getting it? please tell me somewhere in rochdale


Looks like afew double cheese burgers from Maccys made into one?!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> Looks like afew double cheese burgers from Maccys made into one?!


thats what i thought after realising how many vouchers he had lol but theres a few fast food joints in rochdale that do a massive tripple burger


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Its 3 double cheese burgers


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

You've inspired me. I've never made great gains, mainly because I've got the metabolism as fast as a veyron. Just went out for strong flour, yeast, cheese, tomato and meatballs. Pizza is my new way forward!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> You've inspired me. I've never made great gains, mainly because I've got the metabolism as fast as a veyron. Just went out for strong flour, yeast, cheese, tomato and meatballs. Pizza is my new way forward!


dont forget, chop up some sausages chuck em on, get some veggies on there, and dont forget your satans chillies lol


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

http://marcos.com/nutrition-calculator



zack amin said:


> dont forget, chop up some sausages chuck em on, get some veggies on there, and dont forget your satans chillies lol


Not sure that's wise on a bulk my man! I lost about a stone on Friday after that thing! I was farting fizzy gravy for hours!

If you home make pizza it can be as healthy as you like. Check out the macros on those mofos!

http://marcos.com/nutrition-calculator


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

no meat feast and nutella pizzas yet?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok week 1 is over and am feeling great, managed to get bp down slightly so no worries as of yet.

Today I will be weighing myself (I expect a gain but that will mostly be from the extra food inside my body)

I will also take an update.

I will also post 2days diet and macros as a few people have asked about this.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

in for today's diet! hope it's all going decent for you still! well done on the BP


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

DoubleXL- said:


> in for today's diet! hope it's all going decent for you still! well done on the BP


Thanks , bp is still high but not as bad, I stopped drinking coffee and it went down loads so am sure I can get it down a bit more without taking any bp supps.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> Thanks , bp is still high but not as bad, I stopped drinking coffee and it went down loads so am sure I can get it down a bit more without taking any bp supps.


What's your BP averaging at the moment?

How many times a day are you taking it? and do you smoke? if you do then give it an hour or so after smoking before taking your BP.

To be fair with the current diet your on it's unlike your BP is going to be low because of the amount of sodium in the foods you're eating, however, because it's not permanent it will revert back and lower once you ease up on the salts.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

DoubleXL- said:


> What's your BP averaging at the moment?
> 
> How many times a day are you taking it? and do you smoke? if you do then give it an hour or so after smoking before taking your BP.
> 
> To be fair with the current diet your on it's unlike your BP is going to be low because of the amount of sodium in the foods you're eating, however, because it's not permanent it will revert back and lower once you ease up on the salts.


144/69 and doing it 3 times in morning , no I dont smoke


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> 144/69 and doing it 3 times in morning , no I dont smoke


That's better than I was expecting mate! I'd be happy with that, like I said it's temporary as a result of your diet so it will drop eventually. Presume your using PED's which will be raising it a little too.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

DoubleXL- said:


> That's better than I was expecting mate! I'd be happy with that, like I said it's temporary as a result of your diet so it will drop eventually. Presume your using PED's which will be raising it a little too.


Yes I am so when all is stopped I should be in the normal range


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Double chicken breast burger


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

1 week progress pic (unpumped)


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

Lol ficking hell carry on lol..


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Have you noticed any bad skin or bad farts?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Lukeg said:


> Have you noticed any bad skin or bad farts?


No not noticed anything unusual yet


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

mmmmmm


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Similar to the way I bulk, I eat takeaways to get the calories in.

Not fat at all, had a little excess fat visible when i sit down. Wouldn't do it without training hard and steroids though.

Don't look as good as that though, cracking journal, following this with interested


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Dominos pizza and chicken strips


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Todays diet and macros

Reflex instant mass shake

pro 52 carbs 60 fat 11 cals 524

double chicken breast burger

pro 56 carbs 102 fat 40 cals 980

Reflex instant mass shake

pro 52 carbs 60 fat 11 cals 524

haribo and ben&jerrys

pro 30 carbs 240 fat 50 cals 1552

Reflex instant mass shake

pro 52 carbs 60 fat 11 cals 524

dominos pizza and chicken strips

pro 192 carbs 446 fat 134 cals 3787

casein shake

pro 27 carbs 0 fat 0 cals 112

TOTALS PRO 461 CARBS 968 FAT 257 CALS 8003


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Good work mate  The foods here look like heaven to me!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

For people like me who seem to be on a constant cut, I can only dream of the day I can smash all that in and not feel guilty!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Update on how am feeling, yesterday I was fine but last night I kept waking up with bad indigestion.

todays breakfast


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

looking at that breakfast i don't think any country can beat our Full English


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

your way bigger than me mate but i have the same type of motabolism...ive ate like this for years,few takeaway meals few clean meals daily and have always had abs...im probably not the most healthy of chaps,but fcuk it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

are u going to be having a weekly clean day? lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Weight today in am 98.6kg so 3.6kg increase in a week.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> are u going to be having a weekly clean day? lol


no lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Abs are slowly going mate lol. Back looks good.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Abs are slowly going mate lol. Back looks good.


I think they look the same as at the start as its just different light.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Todays chest workout , nice and light as going for some super heavy stuff in the next few weeks.

Decline bench

bar 20

60kg 20

100kg 20

140kg (308lbs) 22

100kg 31

Low pully flyes

30lbs 20

30lbs 20

30lbs 30

pec dec

40kg 12

40kg 12

50kg 12


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

140kg x 22 - thats some benching mate!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

2 for tuesday (not eating both am saving some)










some vouchers as I am such a good customer


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Taking full advantage of that discount you're getting from Domino's! :lol:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> Weight today in am 98.6kg so 3.6kg increase in a week.


gotta say shoulders on the back shot look awesome . what's your shoulder routine like?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

1010AD said:


> gotta say shoulders on the back shot look awesome . what's your shoulder routine like?


I dont really do them as they are a very strong bodypart, will do them now and then though and just do smith press the standing side laterals


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

After my dominos I fell into a pizza coma lol

just woke up now with indigestion


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> haha :lol:
> 
> yeah im sure jay is sat in the restaurant toting it all up on a notepad...working out if he can have some dessert or not lol.


Hardly expecting him to be counting calories when his diet is "fast food"... Just wondered if he had ever worked it out...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

1010AD said:


> gotta say shoulders on the back shot look awesome . what's your shoulder routine like?


Looking good btw you lucky ectomorph ****er


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Hardly expecting him to be counting calories when his diet is "fast food"... Just wondered if he had ever worked it out...


I worked it out the other day, think its a page or 2 back


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> I worked it out the other day, think its a page or 2 back


Was 8k I think you said


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> I worked it out the other day, think its a page or 2 back


Thanks, you sit still, I'll scroll back and search... Wouldn't want you to burn off any of your stuffed crust  hahahaha


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Update

Feeling good this morning but still got pains in ankles from shin pumps yesterday , indigestion wasn't as bad last night and didn't wake up once.

Just reheated some pizza I saved from last night, just seen loads of fb status's about Krispy Kreme donuts, need to go there soon and see how many I can eat.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> Update
> 
> Feeling good this morning but still got pains in ankles from shin pumps yesterday , indigestion wasn't as bad last night and didn't wake up once.
> 
> Just reheated some pizza I saved from last night, just seen loads of fb status's about Krispy Kreme donuts, need to go there soon and see how many I can eat.


I hate you.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

You should try this for a few days mate, obviously works for Michael phelps!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Needed donuts now, just a shame not krispy kreme


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Ohhh if only I had the cash to do this!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

OMG!!!! Krispy Kremes :drool:  :drool: :drool: Will definately need pics of them please!


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> Needed donuts now, just a shame not krispy kreme


Morrisons doughnuts still yum!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok another side that am getting is am sleeping longer , I was expecting this as similar happened on my last bulk.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

enjoying this journal big man

alot like my diet but i look pregnant and you look shredded, you cnut haha

going to be even stronger after this i can see this producing some insane gains for you pal


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good going mate. What've you had today?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Todays breakfast


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

todays dinner


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Todays training

Deads double over hand (no straps)

bar 20

70kg 12

120kg 12

170kg 12

T-bar rows (chest supported)

60kg 12

80kg 12

60kg 12

Pulldowns

80kg 12

100kg 12

120kg 12

standing straight arm pulldowns

30kg 12

30kg 12

30kg 12

Reverse pec dec

50kg 12

60kg 12

60kg 12


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Just watching Man vs Food, reminded me of this journal lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Last meal of the day


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Mate I would love to be able to do this have some reps lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Keeks said:


> OMG!!!! Krispy Kremes :drool: :drool: :drool: Will definately need pics of them please!


Keek any chance we can have some pics of your doughnuts


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Those kebabs in the naans look great.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Sku11fk said:


> Those kebabs in the naans look great.


Whats that about your nan's kebab mate ?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Some goodies come today


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

good going mate.I hope it works out good,looking good in pics,


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheese cake and chocolates for later, not gona eat all chocs just half.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

I take it Morrison's is your local lol, judging by where u get most of your snacks from! Same for me


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> Cheese cake and chocolates for later, not gona eat all chocs just half.


Cheesecake is a bit small isn't it?


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> Cheesecake is a bit small isn't it?


Or just pales in comparison to the almighty Milk Tray!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Duck chow mein


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Cheesecake is a bit small isn't it?


its not bad , the milk tray is a huge box.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

How come you don't buy morrisons own pizzas? The create your own style. You would save a fortune


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> How come you don't buy morrisons own pizzas? The create your own style. You would save a fortune


dont like them, only like dominos


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Fair enough!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Fair enough!


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Fuc me im starving after looking at this thread, hmmm Shish or Curry or Pizza.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

PowerOutput said:


> Fuc me im starving after looking at this thread, hmmm Shish or Curry or Pizza.


I feel like am gona die , that chow mein was salty as fcuk .


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> I feel like am gona die , that chow mein was salty as fcuk .


:laugh: least you not worrying about a deficieny in salt


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

PowerOutput said:


> :laugh: least you not worrying about a deficieny in salt


I used to get cramps alot but not had any since I started this lol


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

jstarcarr said:


> I used to get cramps alot but not had any since I started this lol


Thriving off the junk


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

PowerOutput said:


> Thriving off the junk


Making me hungry reading the thread also bud, have to see it through to the end now... I'd be 3 stone heavier by now and fat as fcuk...


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

How haven't u got the biggest moon head ever lol


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Sunday tomorrow, vote to see huge steaming pile of sunday dinner choice of meat optional


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> How haven't u got the biggest moon head ever lol


Thats what i was thinking.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

jay still kickin mate?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

zack amin said:


> jay still kickin mate?


Was thinking the same?!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Think the op is now in hospital...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

@Milky you seen jay in the gym lately? or do we need to do a recon on his house lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

zack amin said:


> @Milky you seen jay in the gym lately? or do we need to do a recon on his house lol


I think he has a few issues mate so may not be on for a while.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> I think he has a few issues mate so may not be on for a while.


Personal or health mate?!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> I think he has a few issues mate so may not be on for a while.


fair enough, i used to know where he lives in kirkholt but think he moved from there, might see him in dominoes lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Big Ste said:


> Personal or health mate?!


Just issues mate.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hope OP gets things sorted, not just for the sake of this thread either.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ahh this is sad to hear, I was thinking about this thread earlier today.

Hope you're sorted soon mate :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

This lad needs a bl00dy break in life! Seemed to have his fair share of problems.

Hope your well mate.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> This lad needs a bl00dy break in life! Seemed to have his fair share of problems.
> 
> Hope your well mate.


Yeh, I miss this journal and all the food! Hope u get well soon dude wherever u r


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Was starting to think where this had dissapeared too! Hope your well mate and hope it's not the food thats done it! x


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Just going to bump this see how everything went


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Just going to bump this see how everything went


Don't think you'll be hearing a lot from J Star for quite a while as he's got himself in a little trouble so no doubt is concentrating on that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Don't think you'll be hearing a lot from J Star for quite a while as he's got himself in a little trouble so no doubt is concentrating on that


Turned over a McDonald's I bet


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Don't think you'll be hearing a lot from J Star for quite a while as he's got himself in a little trouble so no doubt is concentrating on that


lol I see! I'll request a VO then


----------

